# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فيلم عجبك

## Ahmad zo3bi

موضوع لوضع اسم فيلم عربي او أجنبي حضرته وعجبك وبتنصحنا نحضره 

بدنا مشاركات من الجميع

وهاي اول مشاركة




فيلم رائع "واحد من الناس" 

بطولة كريم عبدالعزيز ... منة شلبي ... عزت ابو عوف ...فيلم بحكي عن ظلم المسؤولين وكيف قتلوا زوجته ولبسوه تهمة ودخلوه السجن بس طلع من السجن انتقم منهم واحد واحد

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

أنا عجبني مسلسل (prison break) , وهاي صورة بطله مايكل سكوفيلد
واسمه الاصلي: ونتورث ايرل ميلر

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا حضرت كل افلام كريم عبد العزيز 
واكتر فلمين بحبهم هم
 واحد من الناس و فليم ابو علي .

----------


## عُبادة

كده رضا 

فلم لا يوصف
بطولة احمد حلمي واحمد حلمي واحمد حلمي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _انا حضرت كل افلام كريم عبد العزيز 
> 
> واكتر فلمين بحبهم هم
> واحد من الناس و فليم ابو علي . 
> _


كريم عبد العزيز فنان رائع وكل أفلامه رائعة  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فيلم رائع جدا للنجم أحمد السقا والنجمة منى زكي

----------


## saousana

> موضوع لوضع اسم فيلم عربي او أجنبي حضرته وعجبك وبتنصحنا نحضره 
> 
> بدنا مشاركات من الجميع
> 
> وهاي اول مشاركة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عنجد هاد الفلم رائع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> عنجد هاد الفلم رائع 
> _


بالفعل فيلم رائع جدا ...أبدع فيه كريم عبد العزيز

----------


## anas_shbeeb



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كده رضا 
> 
> فلم لا يوصف
> بطولة احمد حلمي واحمد حلمي واحمد حلمي


فلم اكثر من روعة .. ابدع فيه احمد حلمي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

اسف على الازعاج...هاد رووووعه

----------


## غسان

_من الي ذكرتوهم عجبني_ 

_كده رضا .. وتيمور وشفيقه .._ 

_من الافلام الحلوه .._


_انا مش معاهم .._

__



_الجزيره_ 

__


_اسف على الازعاج_ 

__



_اسماعليه رايح جاي .. زماااان .. اول مره بدخل السينما وقتها_ 

__

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## saousana

vanilla sky
بحب قصته ما بحبه لاجل توم كروز

----------


## saousana

رائع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

رائع_ 




اروع فيلم حضرته بحياتي ..

عن جد بجنن ..

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana



----------


## Tiem

مملكة السماء كانت ببطولة غسان مسعود جسد فيها دور الناصر صلاح الدين الايوبي  واورلاندو بلوم وايفا غرين وغيرهم من نجوم الهوليوود 
تيم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): A walk to remember

----------


## anoucha

أكتر فيلم بيعجبني brave heart لميل غيبسون

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فيلم رائع :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عن العشق والهوى فيلم حلو .... بطولة احمد السقا ومنى زكي ومنة شلبي

----------


## anoucha

> عن العشق والهوى فيلم حلو .... بطولة احمد السقا ومنى زكي ومنة شلبي


فيلم كتير حلو

----------


## المتميزة

كثير كثير بحب هالفيلم  :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ممممممممممم

مش عارف ...

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_ممممممممممم

مش عارف ...
_


 مممممممم يمكن فيلم صيني قصتو حزينة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

فيلم روعة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فلم للمبدع احمد حلمي 

آسف على الازعاج والله انه بحزن جربه احسن. 

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/EXPLOR%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/EXPLOR%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فيلم روعة بس باخر الفيلم بتكتشف قديش انت غبي :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

employee of the month
من اروع الافلام الدراما والكوميدي اللي حضرتها بحياتي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أنا بالأفلام العربية بحب أفلام أحمد حلمي بلا استثناء وخاصة ىسف ع الازعاج  :Eh S(2): 
وفي فيلم كتييير بحضرة يمكن تابعته ألف مرة اسمه (حب البنات) اذا اسمعتوا فيه .. بحبه وفيه شي عاجبني كتير ما بعرف شو هو .. :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

اه ايات حلو

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> أنا بالأفلام العربية بحب أفلام أحمد حلمي بلا استثناء وخاصة ىسف ع الازعاج 
> وفي فيلم كتييير بحضرة يمكن تابعته ألف مرة اسمه (حب البنات) اذا اسمعتوا فيه .. بحبه وفيه شي عاجبني كتير ما بعرف شو هو ..
> [/align]


اه عرفته 
فلم روعة 
وخصوصا دور اشرف عبدالباقي وهو دكتور نفسي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]
> أنا بالأفلام العربية بحب أفلام أحمد حلمي بلا استثناء وخاصة ىسف ع الازعاج 
> وفي فيلم كتييير بحضرة يمكن تابعته ألف مرة اسمه (حب البنات) اذا اسمعتوا فيه .. بحبه وفيه شي عاجبني كتير ما بعرف شو هو ..
> [/align]


أحمد عز او خالد ابو النجا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

هاري بوتر -  
كتتتتتتتتتتتتتير حلو
[IMG]http://www.wallpaper****.com/wallpapers/movie/harrypotter/harry_potter_48.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## آلجوري

> أحمد عز او خالد ابو النجا


يلااا عاد ... هدول الي كانو  ناقصيني ..  :Db465236ff: 
شوف كيف الظن السيئ ... مفكر كل الناس زيك ... أنا بنظر للفكرة والقصة مو الشخصيات  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

> هاري بوتر - 
> كتتتتتتتتتتتتتير حلو
> [IMG]http://www.wallpaper****.com/wallpapers/movie/harrypotter/harry_potter_48.jpg[/IMG]


بكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــرهه...وأخوي صارعني فيه ... دموع بخوف كتير  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يلااا عاد ... هدول الي كانو ناقصيني .. 
> 
> شوف كيف الظن السيئ ... مفكر كل الناس زيك ... أنا بنظر للفكرة والقصة مو الشخصيات


يالله عاد اعترفي هو في حد بحضر فيلم عربي مشان قصته :Db465236ff: 

بصراحة احمد عز بنحب لانه شgفة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يالله عاد اعترفي هو في حد بحضر فيلم عربي مشان قصته
> 
> بصراحة احمد عز بنحب لانه شgفة


انا بحضر فيلم عربي مشان قصته .. عندك مانع شي ... بعيد عنك بعدني مو متحضرة بقتنع بالقصص السخيفة  :Db465236ff: 

إن كان ولا بد أعترف فمو عشان عز لان دمو تئيييل  ولا عشان أبو النجا لأنو طويل وأهبل ... عشان الدكتور النفسي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة انامع جوري عشان قصة فلم احمد حلمي الأخير حلوة ومحزنة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا بحضر فيلم عربي مشان قصته .. عندك مانع شي ... بعيد عنك بعدني مو متحضرة بقتنع بالقصص السخيفة  
> إن كان ولا بد أعترف فمو عشان عز لان دمو تئيييل ولا عشان أبو النجا لأنو طويل وأهبل ... عشان الدكتور النفسي


هي مش قصة حضارة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ...بس فعلا الافلام العربية ما فيها قصص محبوكة صح ونهاياتها كلها سخيفة يعني احضريلك فيلم اجنبي وقارنيه بفلم عربي بتعرفي كيف الافلام العربية بتستسخف عقل المشاهد بجوز الفيلم العربي الوحيد اللي قصته محبوكة صح هو اسف عالازعاج وحتى كمان كان في نقاط ضعف بالفيلم كثيرة...

احضري فيلم الرهينة لأحمد عز بتعرفي قديش دمه خفيف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> عفكرة انامع جوري عشان قصة فلم احمد حلمي الأخير حلوة ومحزنة


 :SnipeR (62): آسف ع الازعاج فعلا كان رهيب ... عملوا مفاجأة ما توقعناها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> انا بحضر فيلم عربي مشان قصته .. عندك مانع شي ... بعيد عنك بعدني مو متحضرة بقتنع بالقصص السخيفة 
> 
> إن كان ولا بد أعترف فمو عشان عز لان دمو تئيييل  ولا عشان أبو النجا لأنو طويل وأهبل ... عشان الدكتور النفسي


والله دكتووووووووور روعة وخصوصا لانه اشرف عبدالباقي

----------


## آلجوري

> هي مش قصة حضارة ...بس فعلا الافلام العربية ما فيها قصص محبوكة صح ونهاياتها كلها سخيفة يعني احضريلك فيلم اجنبي وقارنيه بفلم عربي بتعرفي كيف الافلام العربية بتستسخف عقل المشاهد بجوز الفيلم العربي الوحيد اللي قصته محبوكة صح هو اسف عالازعاج وحتى كمان كان في نقاط ضعف بالفيلم كثيرة...
> 
> احضري فيلم الرهينة لأحمد عز بتعرفي قديش دمه خفيف


أوكي راح أشوف الرهينة ... يمكن أغير رأي  :Db465236ff: 
كل واحد على قد شو بتحمل بحضر ... أنا من الناس الي إذا كانت القصة محبوكة منيح بتأثر كتير وبنهار فخليني ع الخفيف أحسن ... خليني ع القصص الي أول ما تقعد تحضر فيها بتكون عارف شو نهايتها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ومرة كل 6 اشهر قصة محبوكة ومو كلها ... نصها بشوفهاوالنص التاني بحط المخدة على وجهي وبفتح منااااحة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> والله دكتووووووووور روعة وخصوصا لانه اشرف عبدالباقي


يسعده ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> يسعده ...


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> أوكي راح أشوف الرهينة ... يمكن أغير رأي 
> كل واحد على قد شو بتحمل بحضر ... أنا من الناس الي إذا كانت القصة محبوكة منيح بتأثر كتير وبنهار فخليني ع الخفيف أحسن ... خليني ع القصص الي أول ما تقعد تحضر فيها بتكون عارف شو نهايتها 
> 
> ومرة كل 6 اشهر قصة محبوكة ومو كلها ... نصها بشوفهاوالنص التاني بحط المخدة على وجهي وبفتح منااااحة


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  معناها خليكي عالافلام العربية احسنلك بلاش ما تعملي مناحات وبلاش كمان اسف عالازعاج وكل 6 اشهر بس تحضري الفيلم ابو قصة محبوكة لا تحضريه لحالك خلي حد يكون معك مشان ما تنهاري لحالك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  وبس تحضري الرهينة رديلي خبر واحكيلي كيف صارت نظرتك لأحمد عز...خليكي على الافلام اللي معروفة نهايتها حاليا لحد ما نلاقيلك دوا لمشكلتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> معناها خليكي عالافلام العربية احسنلك بلاش ما تعملي مناحات وبلاش كمان اسف عالازعاج وكل 6 اشهر بس تحضري الفيلم ابو قصة محبوكة لا تحضريه لحالك خلي حد يكون معك مشان ما تنهاري لحالك وبس تحضري الرهينة رديلي خبر واحكيلي كيف صارت نظرتك لأحمد عز...خليكي على الافلام اللي معروفة نهايتها حاليا لحد ما نلاقيلك دوا لمشكلتك


ومين حكالك اني بحضر لحالي ... اخواني بكونوا حاطينوا وانا قاعد بآخر الصالة بكون  :Db465236ff: 
قال انو كل ما بعدت عن التلفزيون ... بتخف الصدمات ... وبصير الموضوع أخف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ومين حكالك اني بحضر لحالي ... اخواني بكونوا حاطينوا وانا قاعد بآخر الصالة بكون 
> 
> قال انو كل ما بعدت عن التلفزيون ... بتخف الصدمات ... وبصير الموضوع أخف


 
من الاخر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: معاناة عندك بس تحضري فيلم مش عارف كيف بتستمتعي ...يا ستي بلاش من الافلام بالمرة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:  فخلينا ع المصري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> فخلينا ع المصري


يا ستي والمصري بلاش منه :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

كتكوت ابو الليل.......... يالله شو ضحكت لما حضرتو المره التالته :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  لاني اكتشفت انو بالمره الاولى ما كنت فاهمه اشي وكان اخوي بضحك وانا بحكي بحالي على شو بضحك بس المره التالته عرفت على شو بضحك.............
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> كتكوت ابو الليل.......... يالله شو ضحكت لما حضرتو المره التالته لاني اكتشفت انو بالمره الاولى ما كنت فاهمه اشي وكان اخوي بضحك وانا بحكي بحالي على شو بضحك بس المره التالته عرفت على شو بضحك.............


وشو بالنسبة للمرة التانية؟ :Bl (3):

----------


## المتميزة

فيلم القراصنة لجوني ديب  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> وشو بالنسبة للمرة التانية؟


 
سبقتني والله يا عباده
نازل بدي احكيلها هالسؤال

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> وشو بالنسبة للمرة التانية؟


المره التانيه اشي فهمتو واشي ما فهمتو بس اللي ما فهمتو اكتر.............
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> المره التانيه اشي فهمتو واشي ما فهمتو بس اللي ما فهمتو اكتر.............


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> بكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــرهه...وأخوي صارعني فيه ... دموع بخوف كتير


بس حلو يا ايات كتتتتتتتتير :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فيلم بحكي الواقع اللي بعيشه الشباب بأدق التفاصيل حتى .... والممثلين اللي أدوا الادوار يمكن ولا واحد فيهم معروف...هو فيلم قديم شوي بس عنجد حلو

----------


## دموع الورد

صحيح ما حضرته كامل..بس حلو

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## دموع الورد

بجننننننننننننننننننننننننن..كتير حلو

----------


## النورس الحزين

افلام احمد حلمي كلها بحبها 
اي فلم بخطر على بالكو في احمد حلمي انا بحبو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فيلم بنهايته بتنقهر وبتتفاجىء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هذا الفلم حضرته اربع مرات من لآخر

----------


## دموع الورد

> هذا الفلم حضرته اربع مرات من لآخر


فعلا حلو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: رائع جدااااااااااااا ... قمة الحب والتضحية :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

حرب ايطاليه  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


 
the best american drama of the year :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يا الله gwyneth paltrow ما اقساها بهالفيلم  :Frown:

----------


## saousana

> the best american drama of the year  
> 
> يا الله gwyneth paltrow ما اقساها بهالفيلم


نفسي اشوف هالفليم اللي عامل كل هالبكا  :Db465236ff: 
لا تحكي قصته لاني عنجد ناوية احضره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

> فيلم رائع جدا للنجم أحمد السقا والنجمة منى زكي


انا كمان حضرته كتيير حلو بصراحه هو الفليم العربي الوحيد يلي عجبني

----------


## down to you

> 




نزلته بس بعدني ما حضرته والله شجعتني احضره :Icon31:

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


> A walk to remember


والله سبقتني كنت بدي اكتب هذا الفيلم 
لانه جد قمة الرومنسيه ومستحيل اشوف قصه مؤثره اكثر من قصته  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2): 
فيلم if only
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

من اروع افلام الرومنسية
يلي ما بحضره راح نص عمره
اسالوني عن افلام الومنسيه ....بعشقها :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa



----------


## رمز الاسود

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee



----------


## محمد الزعبي

prison break :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## khaled aljonidee



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

نهايتو مش هندية :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلو كثير الفيلم

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

عندما يتغلب العقل على القلب  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## nawayseh

فيلم تايتنيك 
..ليوناردو دى كابريو ..كيت وينسلت 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## مايا

<![if !ie]>
[rainbow]سبحان الله[/rainbow]
<![endif]>

----------


## down to you

Tristan.and.Isolde

----------


## غسان

[align=center][/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center]احلى الافلام 
الجزيرة
وتيمور وشفيقة[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فلم حضرته مره وحدة بس حلوة ومؤثر جدا بظهر مدى حب الاب لإطفاله لو كلفه حياته

----------


## المجنون1646

:SnipeR (42): يعطيك العافيه

----------

